

Ask HN: What are the options for getting notifications? - dy

I'm considering making HN my new crack addiction but this seems like such an obvious missing feature.  I don't want to look on my iPhone for updates (from notifo) - any other options?
======
jolan
Add a webhook:

<https://api.notifo.com/docs/webhooks>

And you can redirect your notifo alerts to email/rss with a tiny bit of code.

